# Wyke Board School Bradford...the old boiler rooms and tunnels



## richard40 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post on here...my friend and i are both new to this but found the experience totally awesome.
Firstly we were lucky enough to have permission to enter these rooms and tunnels which is securely locked to the joe public.
This is the old boiler and furnace rooms and has just been cleared of pigeons and 2ft of pigeon crap…lol all the same it is a grade II listed building and part of the school. 

This is about as much history as I can find at the moment so thanks for taking a look.

The following explanation of the School System at Wyke is taken from “Wike – where they're all Alike” published in the 1990's by Wyke Local History Group, but now out of print. It gives an over view of the schools and their dates.

Education in Wyke 

The 1870 Education Act (Forster's Act) decreed that each district should make it possible for all children between the ages of 5 and 13 to attend school. Therefore additional schools were required, especially in industrial areas. School Boards were elected to ensure that sufficient schools were built. The Boards were elected for each district and had powers to levy a rate to raise money for schools and teachers. They could also make byelaws for compulsory school attendance. 

Prior to this, the Wyke district was, according to Cudworth, intellectually at a low ebb. However, even so far back as: 

1782 

There was a Ladies Boarding School attached to the Moravian Church in the Lower Wyke area. This was run by the La Trobe sisters in the Moravian Sister's House. Obviously this would be beyond the reach of the lower classes of the district. 

1800 

The population of Wyke was less than 1000 but had almost doubled by 1830 when there were 290 families. 

1818 

The Moravians built a school at the top of Griffe Road. The teacher was John Ramsden of Halifax (wages 2/6d per day). The schoolroom was also used for local town*ship meetings. When St.Mary's Church was built in Green Lane, they took over the running of this 1818 school, until in 

1854 

The Church National School was built at the top of Green Lane. It is uncertain when the Moravian school was demolished but the National School continued in use until the time of the Low Moor Explosion in 1916 when the building was damaged. The pupils covered all ages. 

1851 

A school was opened under the guidance of the Rev. Benjamin Firth at the Westfield Sunday School. This continued for all ages of pupils until the opening of the Wyke Board School in 1904. 

1863 

Carr Lane, Low Moor. This school, attached to the St. Mark's Parish, was opened and catered for many Wyke children in the Storr Hill and New Road Side area. In the 1930s there was some reorganisation in the Wyke area and all Junior School pupils in the district were directed to this school whilst older pupils attended the Board School (see later) or went on for Higher Education. Carr Lane School closed in 1962. 

1874 

Yet another school was opened for children of all ages. This was in the premises of the New Road Side Methodist Church, although from 1858, premises on this site had been used for a small but increasing number of pupils. 

1876 

A church school for infants was opened at the top of Worthinghead Road - teacher Mary E. Horsfield for 30 years. The premises are now used as Wyke Clinic. (Now a Physiotherapists 2010) 

1904 

Wyke Council (Board School) - Headmaster Walter Smith. This was opened for Boys and Girls of all ages and Westfield and New Road Side Schools both closed. Their pupils were transferred to this School. There were separate departments for Boys, Girls and Infants and this continued until the 1930's when pupils between the ages of 7 and 10 were transferred to Carr Lane School. - Thus leaving a Secondary Department and an Infants School. This continued until the late 1950's when a building programme of new schools commenced and for some years Headmaster Mr. Harold Creasey travelled on his bicycle between temporary premises until he could start using the premises of the Secondary School (which had transferred to the new Wyke Manor School) as a Junior School. 

1956 

Shirley Manor School - built in Methuen Oval, Shirley Manor Estate. The school catered for 5-11 year olds and later for 5 - 9 year olds. They now also have a nursery. The first Head Teacher was Miss F.K. Wood. 

1959 

Wyke Manor School, Wilson Road. Headmaster - Mr. Frank W. Ball. During its life it has had a number of titles, these being Secondary, High, Grammar, Upper. Taking pupils from 11 years old in the first years until in 1964 children started at the age of 13 and could stay until "A"levels if they wished. 

1971 

Worthinghead School, Wyke Lane. Headmaster - Mr. J. Marsden Opened as an Infants school to cater for the children in that area. The boundary of the school adjoins the boundary of Wyke Manor School. 

1975 

High Fernley - Opened by Mrs. Doris Birdsall, former Lord Mayor of Bradford and representing Wyke on the City Council. Head Teacher Mrs.M. Burkinshaw. The school has both Nursery and Infants Departments and caters for children of Wyke and Delf Hill.





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 21, 2011)

Pass this place everyday and always wondered what was underneath great shots


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the shot looking up the ladder & the light bulb.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah now, that's really interesting because I've been trying to find information about board schools for one on my website (not derelict...tis now a library), and that gives me an idea of where to look for sources now. Some good history and looks like an interesting, and spooky explore. 
Cheers.


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2011)

Super first report richard, good stuff


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome pics! Lovin your work!


----------



## ssp88 (May 26, 2011)

great photos & interesting post, i used to live 5 minutes away from there & still know someone who lives round the corner, might have to give it a visit & see if i can have a look round.


----------



## tommo (May 26, 2011)

nice time line and old pic, interesting place though


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

WOW! These are some seriously cool images. Thanks


----------

